# Cleaning your computer screen



## NicNak (Mar 30, 2009)

Funny screen "cleaner" :teehee:

Not scary, don't worry 

http://www.raincitystory.com/flash/screenclean.swf


----------



## white page (Mar 30, 2009)

that made my day NN  , he's just totally gorgeous .  THANK YOU !


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 30, 2009)

Awww...Now I want a "screen cleaner" :sob:


----------

